# Bodymax CF475 Power Rack



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi,

Thinking of buying a power rack and have found the Bodymax CF475- with Lat/Low pulley and a 95kg weight stack.

Has anyone got any experience of this and if so what they thought?

Is there a better alternative?

Any ideas on the best place to get it from?

Thanks.http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-system-with-latlow-pulley-and-95kg-selectorised-weight-stack.php]


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

bump!


----------



## cadhla (Apr 17, 2009)

right, the cf475, from what i remember is the heavy duty one. it does what it says on the tin, and is pretty stable. and as long as your not opening your own gym, or squatting 400+, will be a brilliant bit of kit. however, the lat pull down system. the lat pull down attachment is great if you go for the basic, where you add olympic weight plates to it. the stack is just a waste of money, and you cant fine tune the weight as much as if you wre using plates. so spend your money on the basic lat pull down, and some weight plates. hope this helps


----------

